
The world's oldest Nobel Prize winner new invention gives clean, cheap energy - rmason
https://www.businessinsider.com/oldest-nobel-prize-winner-arthur-ashkin-optical-tweezers-levitation-2019-1
======
kdmedev
Looking forward to it. We seriously need a better way to get energy. If this
not just hot air it could change everything.

------
ironic_ali
Here's hoping!

------
bradknowles
Is there a non-paywalled version of this article.

